

Comet ISON: Faded Glory - pmjoyce
http://soho.esac.esa.int/hotshots/index.html/

======
deletes
>>There are only 2 hours, 3 minutes and 50 seconds until perihelion of Comet
ISON<<

Look at that max speed. Reaching 0.1 percent of speed of light.
[http://www.cometison2013.co.uk/perihelion-and-
distance/](http://www.cometison2013.co.uk/perihelion-and-distance/)

I hope it doesn't disintegrate.

~~~
deletes
Experts say it's gone :/

------
marquis
Also a live Hangout via Youtube right now:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q03I1B_yrPg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q03I1B_yrPg&feature=youtu.be)

------
pmjoyce
Further videos and commentary available at

[http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a010000/a011400/a011422/index.h...](http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a010000/a011400/a011422/index.html)

[http://www.nasa.gov/ison/#.UpdWJ42GnEI](http://www.nasa.gov/ison/#.UpdWJ42GnEI)

------
joemaller1
Worst. Comet of the Century. Ever.

------
vcao
Is it possible that the trails have burned off rapidly and we can't see the
head?

------
OMGjavascript
Did somebody say JSON?!

Oh, sorry... Never mind...

